# Erbeskopfmarathon - Last Minute



## Wiseman (5. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

wollte nur mal wissen, wer alles zum Erbeskopfmarathon startet.

Ich habe mich gerade für die Langdistanz angemeldet und würde mich über bekannte Gesichter zumindest am Start  freuen.

Ansonsten gilt: "Der Weg ist das Ziel." und "Nur an Herausforderungen kann man wachsen"

Grüße,


----------



## squirrel (5. Juli 2004)

Nun ja, unbekannterweise melde ich mich an dieser Stelle. Wenn du Trikots des "RV Tempo Hirzweiler" siehst und daneben einen, der noch keins der neuen Trikots abbekommen hat, sag einfach mal "hallo"   Wir sind mit 4, evtl. 5 Fahrern auf der 65km-Distanz unterwegs.

wir sehn uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (6. Juli 2004)

Hi

hab mich entschieden am Erbeskopf gar nicht an den Start zu gehen. Das wird mir mit der Hochzeit meines Kumpels dann doch alles zu knapp, aber viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Moose (6. Juli 2004)

Lieber wiseman,
natürlich würde ich da gerne mit Dir hin, schliesslich war das letztes Jahr mein erster Marathon auf deutschem Boden, der erste in Deiner Gesellschaft, und ich hätte ja auch einen Titel zu verteidigen.
Ich hoffe bloß, dass Ihr Euch nicht übernehmt und im August dann keine Lust mehr habt mit mir zu fahren!
Sportliche Grüße und hoffentlich bis heute Abend (18.15 Uhr!),
Moose.


----------



## Wiseman (6. Juli 2004)

@squirrel: Ich fahre wahrscheinlich morgens zum Erbeskopf und werde beim Start mal die Augen offen halten.
Ich selbst habe leider noch kein Teamtrikot, aber sollte mit einem gelben K2 recht auffällig daherkommen.

@moose: Das ist wirklich schade, aber ich weis ja, dass Du schon anderweitig ausgelastet bist.

Grüße,


----------



## Uwe G. (6. Juli 2004)

Ei Hallo,

ich werde wohl auch Beim E.-Marathon an den Start gehen. Es wird wohl aber "nur" die 65er Runde werden. Nach meiner Runde möchte ich dann noch zu den Saarlandmeisterschaften nach Schopp fahren um die Endorfin-Fahrer anzufeuern. Ob ich beim Marathon letztendlich fahre, mache ich aber stark vom Wetter anhänig.....

Wenn ich starte, erkannt man mich an dem Totenkopftrikot vom RV-Blitz Saarbrücken.....   und an dem wohl größten Rad im Feld.....   

Viel Grüße, Uwe


----------



## tozzi (6. Juli 2004)

@wiseman: ...bin noch am Zögern...
Kann man sich da am Starttag noch vor Ort anmelden oder gibt es einen Meldeschluß ?


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juli 2004)

...ich zögere mit  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (6. Juli 2004)

ich bin wahrscheinlich am wochenende nicht da... werde "regenerieren"


----------



## tozzi (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,
habe gerade ne pn von einem Ortsansässigen bekommen.Gebe sie mal hier weiter:
"Am Erbeskopf kannste glaub ich bis ne halbe Stunde vor dem Start nachmelden. Sollteste nicht starten kann ich mal ne Tour über die Halbmarathonstrecke führen. Ich wohn ja quasi nebendran. Ich würd Fully empfehlen, wenn man die Wahl hat. Wird aber wohl Dreckwetter werden. Derzeit ist die Strecke grossteils noch gut fahrbar, teilweise wird der Boden aber schon extrem tief. Es wird also ein paar Crosseinlagen geben. N Guter Reifen is mal von Vorteil..."
Werde mich dann wohl am Freitagabend entscheiden...
@Eh: Fully ist verboten !


----------



## Wiseman (6. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> @wiseman: ...bin noch am Zögern...
> Kann man sich da am Starttag noch vor Ort anmelden oder gibt es einen Meldeschluß ?



Hier die Infos zum Meldeschluss

Am 10.Juli 2004    30min vor dem Start des jeweiligen Startblocks.
Onlineanmeldungen sind nur bis Freitag, 09.07.2004 12:00 Uhr möglich.

Startgeld sind 25,- + 5,- Nachmeldegebühr.

Alles weitere gibt es online unter www.erbeskopfmarathon.de

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juli 2004)

@tozzi

Also wenn ich fahre, dann natürlich mit Fully, ich kann ja nix dafür, dass Du dich dem technischen Fortschritt veschließt 
Dualcontrol aber dann ein starres Heck ts ts ts   

Grüße.


----------



## Uwe G. (6. Juli 2004)

@tozzi, @einheimischer 

bis wann wollt ihr zögern? Weil ich zögere auch.... Wenn euch zum fahren entscheidet, käme ich mit.


----------



## tozzi (6. Juli 2004)

@Uwe G.: ja,ja, immer hängt es an uns ...  
@Eh: vielleicht beim nächsten Bike (in 12 Jahren   ), wenn die Dinger dann hoffentlich ordentlich funktionieren...


----------



## leeqwar (6. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @tozzi
> 
> Also wenn ich fahre, dann natürlich mit Fully,



touristik-fahrer !


----------



## tozzi (6. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich fahre, dann natürlich mit Fully
> 
> Grüße.


...WARMDUSCHER !!!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juli 2004)

@Uwe G. 

Also wenn du fahren würdest...   Also ich machs bei mir von zwei Dingen abhängig, das Wetter sollte einigermaßen erträglich sein und meine Leistungsschwäche sollte langsam abklingen.

@tozzi

ok, bis dahin sind dann auch die DC ausgereift, bzw es gibt wieder RF   

@leeqwar

Mitteldistanzler   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (6. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,
wenns Wetter mitspielt werde ich auch dort fahren - bin ja ein schön Wetter- fahrer   
Werd mich wohl am Freitag endgültig entscheiden!
Gruß


----------



## Uwe G. (6. Juli 2004)

@so ziemlich an alle:

Sollen wir uns am Freitag zusammen telefonieren?

Wie snoopy mache ich es hauptsächlich vom Wetter abhänig. Nicht das mir Match was ausmachen würde, ich hann nur ääänfach keinen Bock auf Modder.  

Sollte das Wetter wackelig sein, riskiere ich evtl. sogar eine Fahrt dorthin um mich dann entweder zu einem Start hinreisen zulassen, oder ich drehe halt wieder um. Dann würde ich eine Kumpel dort in der Nähe zum Frühstück überfallen....   

@einheimischer

Leistungsschwäche..... Phhhhh. Das ist ja so als würde Schumi ein Rennen gewinnen und nachher würde Ros Browen ins RTL-Mikro diktieren "Ach Gott... wir hatten ja vergessen einen Kerzenstecker aufzustecken"


----------



## Wiseman (10. Juli 2004)

@alle, die nicht dabei waren und diejenigen, die wegen mir in den frühen Morgenstunden wach wurden  :

Die Strecke (Ich bin dann doch auf die Mitteldistanz gegangen) war gewohnt anspruchsvoll und sogar größtenteils fahrbar, gut ok, dreckig ist man ein bisschen geworden aber das nimmt man dann in Kauf. 

Das Wetter hat bis auf einen kurzen Schauer gegen mittag gehalten. 

Die Verpflegung war, mmh, naja zumindest was die flüssige Seite angeht. Bin ich der einzige der keine kohlensäurehaltigen Iso's oder Apfelschorlen mag?   

Alles in allem war es wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung und ich bereue es trotz aller Widrigkeiten nicht, hingefahren zu sein.

Grüße,


----------



## Crazy Eddie (10. Juli 2004)

ich hab mich auf die langdistanz gewagt und wurde nicht enttäuscht. das wetter und die strecke waren top (jedenfalls hats mir gefallen, auch wenn mein f1 jetzt wieder zerlegt und geputzt werden muss)
und den wiseman hab ich nach langer, langer zeit auch mal wieder gesehen  

der marathon war echt sehr lustig, auch wenn ich mich im moment kaum bewegen kann.

ps: wenn die vorlesungsfreie zeit beginnt, kann ich dienstags endlich wieder mit euch fahren!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Juli 2004)

Sorry Wiseman, konnte mich einfach nicht dazu aufrafen (Burnoutsyndrom ).
Ich beneide euch um die Erfahrung   

Grüße.


----------



## Boardman (11. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe mich auch auf die Mitteldistanz gewagt obwohl ich leztes Jahr der Meinung war ich werde diesen Marathon nicht mehr Fahren! Die Strecke war im großen ganzen die selbe wie im lezten Jahr(an einigen Stellen ein wenig entschärft!) und wurde nicht entäuscht ausser das mein Bike jetzt mal wieder komplett zerlegt werden muss! Im grossen ganzen haben die Organisatoren gegenüber leztem Jahr dazu gelernt(Streckenschilder.usw.). Aber die Verpflegung kann meiner Meinung nach immer noch nicht mit andern Marothons mithalten und duschen im Campingzelt macht mir auch keinen Spass. Naja vieleicht werden die Mängel nächstes Jahr abgestellt!


----------



## squirrel (11. Juli 2004)

Also ich war in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal auf der Mitteldistanz dabei und war eigentlich positiv überrascht. Zwar konnte ich nach dem Marathon nicht mehr zwischen Dämpfer, Rahmen und Rädern unterscheiden (ich hab den SChlamm immer noch nicht ab   ), aber nach allem, was man letztes Jahr über den Erbeskopf gehört hat, hatte ich es mir bei diesem Wetter noch schlimmer vorgestellt.
Die Organisation war super, mit der Verpflegung hatte ich keine Probleme (hab aber auch immer nur kurz angehalten). Die Strecke war gut beschildert und an engen Stellen waren auch immer Streckenposten da. Schön war auch der Salom bei der Zielankunft, was natürlich für Zuschauer mit Sicherheit toll war. Für's Wetter konnte ja keiner was.


----------



## Eisenfaust (11. Juli 2004)

Ich muß mal ziemlich dumm fragen, wie Euer 'Trainingszustand' ist. Ich habe mich bisher noch nicht auf ein Großereignis irgendeiner Art eingelassen, zum einen wegen des hohen Materialverschleißes, Transportweg und wohl am meisten deshalb, weil ich ohne entsprechendes Training nicht irgendwo herumgurken will und dabei völlig versage. Ich kann auch schlecht sagen, ob ich als Hobbyfahrer überhaupt Chancen hätte, die ersten 50 km im Wald zu überleben.

Nun ist aber der Erbeskopf im Grunde direkt vor der heimatlichen Haustür, so daß gewisse Resentiments entschärft werden würden, insbesondere die Frage nach dem wie ich da hin und sicher wieder weg komme. 

Ich wäre glücklich, wenn sich jemand mal dazu auslassen könnte. Wenn es zu peinlich erscheint, bitte auch als PN. ich denke, ich bin von allen hier der am wenigsten trainierte und marathonuntauglichste Fahrer 

Dank im voraus,
Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## carloz (11. Juli 2004)

@Eisenfaust:

Da bissu nich der einzigste 
Aber ich denke, wenn man regelmässig (!)  fährt, dann muss man halt einfach mal bei sonem event mitmachen. Ich denke mal man muss dann ins kalte Wasser springen, aber ich bin der Meinung, wenn man ned mind. 1 Jahr lang regelmässig fährt, dann stösst man sehr schnell an die Konditionellen Grenzen.
Aber du hast doch den Berg vor der Tür. Daher denke ich, wenn du dir den Verlauf der Stregge beschaffst und einfach mal fährst ?! Müsste doch gehn, oder ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## squirrel (11. Juli 2004)

Kann da nur zustimmen. Man fragt sich zwar zwischendurch mehrmals, warum man so bescheuert ist und sich sowas freiwillig antut, aber hinterher findet man es dann doch einfach nur geil!
Wenn du den Erbeskopf mal fahren willst ohne deinen konditionellen Zustand zuverlässig einschätzen zu können, würde ich auch die Strecke mal in Ruhe am WE versuchen. Oder du suchst dir eben einen Marathon, bei dem die Strecke technisch einfacher oder konditionell leichter ist. Auf jeden Fall würde ich beim ersten höchstens die Halbdistanz fahren, in St. Ingbert im September ist die z.B. nur 45km lang (hat aber auch glaub ich 1500hm). 
Im Allgemeinen ist man eben nach dem ersten immer schlauer und weiß erst beim zweiten wirklich, wie man sich einzuteilen hat und wann man Gas geben kann. Das ist imho wohl das schwierigste an dem ganzen Unterfangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (11. Juli 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß mal ziemlich dumm fragen, wie Euer 'Trainingszustand' ist. Ich habe mich bisher noch nicht auf ein Großereignis irgendeiner Art eingelassen, zum einen wegen des hohen Materialverschleißes, Transportweg und wohl am meisten deshalb, weil ich ohne entsprechendes Training nicht irgendwo herumgurken will und dabei völlig versage. Ich kann auch schlecht sagen, ob ich als Hobbyfahrer überhaupt Chancen hätte, die ersten 50 km im Wald zu überleben.
> 
> Nun ist aber der Erbeskopf im Grunde direkt vor der heimatlichen Haustür, so daß gewisse Resentiments entschärft werden würden, insbesondere die Frage nach dem wie ich da hin und sicher wieder weg komme.
> 
> ...



Also prinzipiell musst Du ja kein Rennen fahren, meistens ist es halt nur so, dass die Strecke nur eine gewisse Zeit (z.B. Strassenkreuzungen) gesperrt werden und es bei einigen Veranstaltungen Zeitengrenzen gibt, wenn man diese dann überschreitet wird man an gegebener Stelle direkt zum Ziel geführt.

Wenn Du gar kein Training hast, würde ich Dir für den Anfang ein paar CTFs empfehlen, die sind auch fahrtechnisch, meistens jedenfalls, nicht so fordernd und man muss auch nicht hetzen. Vielleicht mit der kleinsten Runde anfangen und dann nach ein paar mal die nächst grösseren probieren. Wenn dann die Distanzen von z.B. 65km und mehr kein Problem mehr sind, sollte man mit etwas Techniktraining auch einen Halb-Marathon bestreiten können.
Allerdings fordern Höhenmeter und Technik ihren Tribut, deswegen lieber langsam machen.

Alles in allem würde ich sagen, dass regelmässiges fahren, wie z.B. der Dienstagstreff an der Uni (diesen Dienstag bestimmt auch wieder, 17:30 vor Halle 6), gute Grundlagen bilden.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort.

Grüße,


----------



## Wiseman (12. Juli 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem würde ich sagen, dass regelmässiges fahren, wie z.B. der Dienstagstreff an der Uni (diesen Dienstag bestimmt auch wieder, 17:30 vor Halle 6), gute Grundlagen bilden.
> 
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort.



@Eisenfaust: Ähem, ok. Zu spät geschaltet. Wenn Du den Erbeskopf praktisch vor der Tür hast, wirst Du kaum zum Hochschulsport Treff an der Saarbrücker Uni kommen.  

Aber trotzdem würde ich mich freuen Dich vielleicht auf einem der nächsten Marathone (wie ist der Plural von Marathon? Marathons, Marathone oder Marathoni?  ) zu sehen.
Die Anfahrtsmühen sind es meistens wert. 

Grüße,


----------



## Klettersteppi (12. Juli 2004)

Hi Eisenfaust,

bin auf dem Erbeskopf auch mein erstes "Rennen" gefahren. Weil ich eben auch nicht genau wußte was da so abgeht und was für Typen sich da so rumtrollen hatte ich mich für die Kurzdistanz entschieden - und auch nicht bereut.
Wir machen zwar sonst schon auch mal 80 km Touren mit tüchtig hm und waren vor 3 Wochen 4 Tage in den Alpen, sind aber meistens nur 30 - 60 km unterwegs. Ich bin auch erst einen 55 km CTF gefahren, was aber locker ist.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch zuerst mal einen CTF fahren. Da ist zwar kein Massenstart und keine Zeitnahme, aber man fängt trotzdem irgendwie an zu rasen und will sich den einen oder anderen Vordermann noch schnappen...
Bei dem Wetter bzw den Bodenverhältnissen war ich auch froh nur die 32 km genommen zu haben. Einer von uns Steppenbikern fuhr auch die Kurzdistanz und war auch zufrieden - Rennfeeling kommt auch durch und es ist trotzdem locker!
3 von uns fuhren die Mitteldistanz, sahen aus wie die Säue (inkl. Bikes) und waren auch einigermaßen platt. Einer gab nach 30 km nach einem schmerzhaften Sturz auf und war nicht ganz so happy. 
Ich kann zum Einstieg die Kurzdistanz nur empfehlen. Da kann man ohne viel zu überlegen vollstoff abgehen - die schafft man immer! Wetter oder Streckenverhältnisse können einem auch nicht viel anhaben. Da sind auch nicht nur Plattmacher unterwegs, sondern auch richtige "Racer" (siehe Wertung bzw Fahrzeiten). Aber man kann nicht unangenehm auffallen was eben keinen Streß aufkommen läßt.
Wir sind nächstes Jahr wieder dabei! Schau dir mal www.rv-schaumberg-theley.de an: da gibt´s einen CTF-Marathon mit 20, 37, 63 und 105 km.  Da würde ich die 63 km mit 1650 hm mal durchziehen.
Vieleicht sehen wir uns...

                               Dirk


----------



## Klettersteppi (12. Juli 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Also prinzipiell musst Du ja kein Rennen fahren, meistens ist es halt nur so, dass die Strecke nur eine gewisse Zeit (z.B. Strassenkreuzungen) gesperrt werden und es bei einigen Veranstaltungen Zeitengrenzen gibt, wenn man diese dann überschreitet wird man an gegebener Stelle direkt zum Ziel geführt.
> 
> Wenn Du gar kein Training hast, würde ich Dir für den Anfang ein paar CTFs empfehlen, die sind auch fahrtechnisch, meistens jedenfalls, nicht so fordernd und man muss auch nicht hetzen. Vielleicht mit der kleinsten Runde anfangen und dann nach ein paar mal die nächst grösseren probieren. Wenn dann die Distanzen von z.B. 65km und mehr kein Problem mehr sind, sollte man mit etwas Techniktraining auch einen Halb-Marathon bestreiten können.
> Allerdings fordern Höhenmeter und Technik ihren Tribut, deswegen lieber langsam machen.
> ...




Wiesemann hat Recht    ist das immer so?


----------



## Wiseman (13. Juli 2004)

Klettersteppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wiesemann hat Recht    ist das immer so?


Würde ich nicht verallgemeinern wollen 
Freue mich immer, wenn meine Posts anderen weiterhelfen. Letztendlich ist das Forum ja dazu da sich auszutauschen und andere Standpunkte zu sehen damit man sich eine eigene Meinung dazu bildet.

Die erwähnte CTF von Dir hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Wie ist denn die Strecke dort? Mehr Waldautobahn oder auch schonmal ein netter Trail dabei?

Grüße,


----------



## Klettersteppi (13. Juli 2004)

Hi Wisemann,

habe bisher nur den Hoxberg-CTF der Körpricher Radsportfreunde (oder so) mitgemacht. Habe dort von einem gehört, daß die Theleyer immer was gutes organisieren würden. Wir sind auch schon mal öfter auf Schaum- und Petersberg unterwegs. Da gibt es schon einige gute Trails. Aber auch schöne, knackige Anstiege. Ich denke das wird was!

Ich weiß aber noch nicht genau ob wir dabei sind. Wir sind 13 Mann (www.steppenbiker.de) und versuchen speziell Sonntags mit möglichst allen gemeinsam eine Tour zu machen. Da 2-3 von uns immer nur schwer für CTF`s oder Marathons zu begeistern sind bleibt abzuwarten ob wir Eingkeit diesbezüglich hinbekommen.

Auf jeden Fall gehen wir mit mindest. 6 Mann beim Wildsaumarathon an den Start. Da waren letztes Jahr schon ein paar von uns und die waren voll begeistert.

Falls wir mal beim gleichen Event an den Start gehen sollten kannst du dich ja mal zu erkennen geben. Wir sind die Horde in "Köstritzer-Uniform".

    auf bald mal wieder hier oder bei uns im Chat


----------



## Klettersteppi (13. Juli 2004)

@Wiseman, sorry - aber jetzt stimmt´s wohl endlich!!!


----------



## squirrel (14. Juli 2004)

Die CTF des RV Schaumberg war im letzten Jahr eine der schönsten im Saarland. Bin die 63km-Strecke gefahren, was irre Spass gemacht hat. Die Strecke war so angelegt, dass man immer in Schleifen von der 35km-Strecke abgebogen ist und in regelmäßigen Abständen wieder auf sie zurückgekommen ist. Der Vorteil für Einsteiger liegt natürlich damit auf der Hand: ein paar Trails mitnehmen (von denen es reichlich und sehr schöne gab!) und bei vortschreitender Erschöpfung den kürzeren Weg ins Ziel nehmen. Hab die 63er als Vorbereitung für St. Ingbert genutzt, was 1 Woche später lag.

Die CTF in Theley ist dieses Jahr am 29. August, also wieder 1 Woche vor IGB. Mal sehn, vielleicht fahr ich dieses Jahr sogar die 105.... Höhenmeter gibt's aber auch bei der Mitteldistanz schon reichlich!


----------



## bergwanderer_68 (14. Juli 2004)

hallo notger!!!

wenn du die 105 fährst, dann bin ich wieder in deinem windschatten wie ab erbsenkopf

gruss volker





www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squirrel (15. Juli 2004)

Ich nehm dich beim Wort!
Franz-Peter hat ja auch schon angedeutet, die große Distanz fahren zu wollen. Da werd ich wohl im August schon ein paar Extra-Schichten einlegen müssen...

Hoffe, du kriegst jetzt schnell nen neuen Rahmen!


----------



## Nakamur (15. Juli 2004)

RV Tempo 1921 Hirzweiler | Dienstags und samstags MTB-Training, sonntags (MTB-)Touren

wann fahrt ihr und wo? Im Augsut/September fahr ich vielleicht mal mit!  

Gruß KP


----------



## bergwanderer_68 (16. Juli 2004)

hallo kp!

wir wollen mal die 105 km in theley am 29.08 probieren, anschließend den marathon in st.ingbert und zuvor das topevent im dorf, das " 5. kerwerenne ", ich hoffe da fährst du mit, denn wir bräuchten einen spitzenfahrer der dem stephan s. konkurrenz machen kann. ich denke da wärst du der richtige

gruss aus hirzweiler



www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de


----------



## squirrel (16. Juli 2004)

also dienstags um 18uhr am feuerwehrgerätehaus in hirzweiler. länge und schwierigkeit der touren hängt natürlich immer von den anwesenden ab, aber in der letzten zeit waren's durchaus mal 45km/1000hm. sonntags sind die touren dann auch mal ausgedehnter (Litermont oder so).
ich bin in den nächsten 2 wochen unter der sonne südspaniens     (dienstlich!), aber ich denke, domenico, volker u. franz-peter werden versuchen, sich einen trainingsvorsprung zu verschaffen...
also viel spass


----------



## Nakamur (18. Juli 2004)

squirrel schrieb:
			
		

> also dienstags um 18uhr am feuerwehrgerätehaus in hirzweiler.


Bin nach der Arbeit frühstens um 18:15h zuhause. Telefonieren wir dann mal, wenn ich im Land bin (wohl ab 2. August). Kirmesrennen müsste ich auch da sein.  

Gruß KP


----------

